# Need a breakdown on hunting Berlin WA....



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I asked a friend of mine if he would like to take his 12 year old son on a Youth Pheasant Hunt. I happen to like the young man and want him to experience bird hunting with a dog. I had some experience hunting grouse with a dog when I was his age and I loved it....

I don't usually venture that far North to hunt so I guess what I need is a break down of what to expect. I have looked at the map of Berlin and don't really see a whole lot of grasslands pictured. Are we looking at hunting the wooded areas for the release birds? Or are they all crammed into the small grassy areas I see on the Map....I am used to hunting Highlandtown where most of the areas ar Grassland type. Also what kind of crowds can I expect for the Youth Season. We were planning on going next Saturday.....I really appreciate any help folks....Thanks Ahead of Time


Hawk


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's the map. The Fewton Rd area (middle of the map), is the largest section, and gets the brunt of the birds. Likewise, it gets the most hunting pressure. I'm not sure what youth season will be like, but on the regular opener, it is usually a madhouse.

If you hunt the smaller areas, you'll still see some birds. We used to hunt the fields off of German Church Rd., and we always saw some action (we never had a dog, either).

I would hit the Fewton Rd. area before shooting time, and check out the number of hunters that show up. If there's more than your liking, hit the fields that are off the beaten path, and you'll most likely be the only ones there.




http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/DesktopModules/Repository/MakeThumbnail.aspx?tabid=10579&id=181


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks so much...I am sure the young man will have a blast if we can get around some birds....I know all about "Madhouses" Highlandtown gets that way two....I hope that the "Youth" Days are not like that..LOL


Again I do appreciate the help!


Hawk


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

No problem. I hope the youngsters get to do some shooting (they should).

Also, don't overlook walking through the woods that surround the fields after the fields get trampled by the first batch of hunters.

Be safe and have fun.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

best of luck to you Hawk...


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Not to discourage you from using the WA, but just a caution. The last time I ran my dogs there they were covered in ticks...had 16 in one dog. This was not during the fall (summer), but with the warm temperatures we have been having I would expect the ticks are still out. I even came home with a few in me. My dogs stay in the house so I don't need ticks in the house. Not that they cannot be a pain in the kennel as well. 

In my experience ticks are either there or they aren't. Year after year I hunt some places that I always expect to find one on a dog after a hunt and sure enough I always do. Other places I have hunted and checked the dogs and never found one.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tip...I will take the necessary precautions and I will definitely check him and myself after the hunt......



Hawk


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lucky kid! I'm sure you will give a hunt he will not forget. Post up how you do. Be safe buddy. BC


----------

